# Bolle Helmet at Costco



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

I have one last year and sold it after a few days. It sure save me from getting concussions when I caught edges a few times. Nothing wrong with Bolle helmet, but I prefer the Smith Variant Brim as it is lighter and fit me better.

For that price, I would suggest get a Smith helmet which is around $70-$80?


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Better helmet IMO, much better cost...

Bern Baker EPS Helmet | evo outlet


----------

